

Publish your code and get challenged to make it more elegant - esteer
http://www.checkio.org/

======
ColinWright
You need a native English speaking proof-reader:

    
    
        You can open other islands
        by solveing a tasks in alredy
        opened.
    

I'm not ragging on your skills - my natural language skills are limited (to
say the least) - but you need some assistance on that one. For example:

    
    
        You can open other islands
        by solving tasks on those
        already opened.

------
ghubbard
Previously discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4756263>

